# August Charter AM versus PM



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

I am trying to book a west side August charter for a group of guys and it is already pretty booked up (our group has limited weekends to go) except for PM trips. What do you guys feel is the difference in success rate in August for PM vs. AM trips?


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

25% to 35% better in the AM. You can have some awesome evening trips now and then but the bite is usually (not always) better in the AM and tends to last longer too.


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

How late will the charters you are looking at stay out for an evening trip. If they will stay out till after dark you stand a good chance of catching a lot of big kings.


----------



## Walleye 76 (Jan 9, 2009)

luv2havemoartime said:


> I am trying to book a west side August charter for a group of guys and it is already pretty booked up (our group has limited weekends to go) except for PM trips. What do you guys feel is the difference in success rate in August for PM vs. AM trips?


 I have done both it just seems that A.M. is so much better. Also there is charters that leave the dock at 6 a.M. or 5 A.M. always take the 5A.M charters. More fish seem to be cought between 5:30 A.M. and 8:30A.m.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

EdB said:


> 25% to 35% better in the AM.


I have never really noticed THAT big of a difference between morning and evening trips but never paid that close of attention either.

The morning bite does seem to be a bit more consistent and spread out though. I have had a few afternoon rides where the fish didn't start cooperating until the last 1/2 hour before dark... then all heck broke loose.... other PM trips we landed right on them when setting lines.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

80% of my summer trips if not more are at night. Maybe my program's skewed to that, but I've not had issues catching fish.

Some nights are like called out above - no fish and then clear all the rods in 15 minutes. Other nights you're heading back in with a box full before the sun hits the water. And the really good nights if you have enough crew you get both.


----------



## milledad (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree with FBD. Those of us that fish more PMs don't notice much of a difference. It's all what you are used to. A good charter that does a lot of PM trips will catch you fish. I personally prefer PM trips with the boys. It is usually warmer and more comfortable, relaxing evening activity. If you are one of those that loves the process of waking up at 4am and getting out, I can understand, but I'd rather end my day with the best part!


----------



## irishjigger (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't think there is a huge difference. Living right in Ludington I have the opportunity to fish either or and I actually like the PM fishing...nothing better than being on the lake for one of the famous sunsets!! :coolgleam


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Another thing you may want to consider. If you are with a group of people there may be some folks that are feeling "sick" from activities the night before. A group that I used to take out every year would take the AM trip but always mentioned they would have been in better condition if they had taken a PM trip. Also if you are going with a Capt. that has been really busy there is a chance that you could get a Capt. that is very fatigued. I ran into this a number of years back taking a walleye charter on Erie. I know that I was beat up from doing doubles years ago. Didnt have to worry about during the last caouple of years before I put the boat up. Maybe take a poll with your group to see which they prefer. As for the fishing, seems like I caught more fish during the AM trips.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

If you are bringing family or young ones the am bite could be too overwhelming. A PM bite can be as good or better than a morning bite depending on weather. Theres been times a midday bite is better if weather was an issue especially early summer. But being it would be August you can't go wrong with Am if its a typical summer bite.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

It all depends on the weather. I have found weather plays a big role on deciding if my Am or PM is gonna be better. No matter in august you Charter should have the am OR pm program working. I like the PM better.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

pm is definitely easier on the constitution.:coolgleam


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

AM are usually better. And as stated, if you are looking into a PM trip, find out how late they will be fishing. Alot of charters will run 3-8pm for the evening, and you do miss out on alot of the good bite. Now, the bite can be good even in the middle of the day. But when the water gets warm and the fish get fussy, I would much rather an early morning.


----------



## Fishn Michn (Apr 20, 2006)

Generally speaking, the TREND tends to be, a.m. through mid afternoon represents building seas, as the day wears on into the evening, seas tend to lay down, this is a TREND for summer and not a norm so rookies might enjoy that evening cruise. You will get fire drills at sunrise and sunset, so that is when you want to be on the water. 

August is the best time of the year for numbers, and I don't think you can go wrong either way, IMO.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I personally love PM fishing less boat traffic often equals better fishing as everyone has mentioned it can be steady fish or real streaks of fish. But in all honesty I think some of the most explosive action is a sunset as you have fish that have been suspended for hours waking up to eat. If it has been a busy day they have been suspended with lots of noise and traffic messing with them and now they are hungary and angry. These fish feed most activly in darkness in August they are staging for the run so can be caught nearly any time but as a overall group of fish they will be busier in the dark. If you take the PM trip make sure the captain knows you want to be out there for sunset and bring a camera it is a beautiful thing watching the sunset with no obstructions.


----------



## salmonhead (Jun 26, 2006)

As others have said, it really is hit or miss with evening vs morning. some of my best trips ever have been evening. morning has more boat traffic, and the late afternoon can be phenominal on certain days. One thing posted earlier that I see to be very true is the evening bite is shorter if it's a sunset only bite, but often with a strong morning bite, there will be an early afternoon bite and also a good evening bite with picking here and there between.
Not sure where you want to fish, but I am open and several buddies are open in august. Plenty of good boats out there to choose from.
good luck out there!


----------



## jguc1 (Jan 26, 2005)

if it is a full moon, I would highly consider an evening trip. The morning bite seems to be much slower for us during a full moon. Closer to a new moon, I would go with an AM charter.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

In my experience, especially when the fish are staging in the river mouths, AM is 2x better, or more.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I have been a charter capt. For 23 yrs and ran a lot of doubles, so I have fished a lot of pm's. As has been previously said you need to be there at dark thirty with your stuff in the water and in the right spot whether it's am or pm. If taking a pm trip go with a capt. That departs later and stays later. Most of my pm trips have a tendency to tip a few' so by the time the big bite happens their arms are warmed up and stretched out, cuts down on muscle fatigue. They also tend to be happier, or so it seems. Another thing to keep in mind is the moon. I have noticed that either side of the full moon the bite is usually better in the evening than morning. There is usually a mid day bite also on the full moon just not fast and furious. I have heard that they feed more at night under the full moon, but I haven't started the midnight trips yet. Maybe I'll start this year.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

If given the choice, some of my better fishing days came in the PM. Like everyone has said, it can be slow up until a point, then all hell breaks loose for that last hour of light or so. Since I have a weak stomach, I'd prefer to be out when the lake is laying down as opposed to building. One of the best fishing memories I have was being out there one evening and the lake layed down to glass calm and as soon as the sun touched the water, it was chaos until it got dark. Sunset, rods popping left and right, glass calm lake--awesome.


----------

